# What am I? For experts.



## samee (Oct 14, 2011)

Hey guys, I know most of the plants I have but not sure about some of them. I wanted to confirm some names with you guys. It might not be THAT simple.

Rotala Pearl ??? 

I bought this plant from someone from this forum. He was more of a business seller than a hobbyist (rating in the hundreds). But the plants I got were crap. Tiny crappy stems. I dont even see the perl. I think this is the type 2? Its finally big enough for me to take an attempt at the name.


















Rotala Mexicana Araguaia ???

Most likely not but what it is?



















butterfly and mini ??? Im pretty sure Im right on this one  might be showing off though 










Rotala Ha ra ???










Polygonum Sao Paulo ???

I dont think this is the Sao but its the closest looking one.


----------



## sublime (Jul 3, 2012)

1. Looks like Rotala macrandra 'Mini Type 2'
2. Definitely not Rotala mexicana 'Araguaia', could be Rotala macrandra 'Green'
3. Yes looks like Rotala sp. 'Butterfly' and Rotala macrandra 'Japan Red'. 
4. Yes looks like Rotala sp. 'H'ra'
5. Polygonum is now Persicaria. Not Persicaria sp. 'Sao Paulo' though. Looks like Nesaea sp. 'Red' perhaps.


----------



## inthepacific (Oct 21, 2012)

im not sure but it looks like you have some sort of nutrient deficiency in your tank


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

Photo links seem broken at the moment, will try again later.


----------



## samee (Oct 14, 2011)

sublime said:


> 1. Looks like Rotala macrandra 'Mini Type 2'
> 2. Definitely not Rotala mexicana 'Araguaia', could be Rotala macrandra 'Green'
> 3. Yes looks like Rotala sp. 'Butterfly' and Rotala macrandra 'Japan Red'.
> 4. Yes looks like Rotala sp. 'H'ra'
> 5. Polygonum is now Persicaria. Not Persicaria sp. 'Sao Paulo' though. Looks like Nesaea sp. 'Red' perhaps.


Thank you. The second on is really the green? The leaves are small. Not to mention Ive never bought that plant. Unless the seller named it something else and sold me something else. Which is a shame because Ive bought from those reputable sellers from here.

The last one, Ive been told its Nesaea sp. 'Red' but I said no. Because this plant does not have square leaves and does not have big leaves either. Its more roundish leaves and the stems are wavy.

About the 'Mini Type 2', dang. I bought it by the name of Perl, no type 1 or 2 was mentioned. I like the type 1 more. Oh well, lets see how it gets when its bigger.

acitydweller I can see the pics. i hope they are working for you now?

inthepacific what plants give you the hint that there might be? As far as I can tell, I dont see any. But I do have a bit of bga.


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

1. rotala goais i'd suspect
2. macrandra green,, or a deficient rotala colorata

not sao paulo.. it doesn't branch well.. looks like a persicaria though with the leaf structure.. i'd believe nesea as sublime suggested
one above the persicaria is rotala colorata


----------



## samee (Oct 14, 2011)

HD Blazingwolf said:


> 1. rotala goais i'd suspect
> 2. macrandra green,, or a deficient rotala colorata
> 
> not sao paulo.. it doesn't branch well.. looks like a persicaria though with the leaf structure.. i'd believe nesea as sublime suggested
> one above the persicaria is rotala colorata



I always record the name of plants I buy. What I have not bought yet is rotala goais, macrandra green and rotala colorata. I have however bought the rotala H'ra. I really hope its not the mac green, its such a boring plant.

hmm, I would like to sell the plants in the second and last pic, since I have too many. But I wanted to know their proper names first.


----------



## samee (Oct 14, 2011)

Anyone else want a take on this?


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

I agree with all of Sublime's ID's.


----------



## Adam C (Feb 7, 2013)

Yep, Sublime seems on for IDs.


----------



## samee (Oct 14, 2011)

THank you guys. I guess Im going to take Sublim's names on it. I didnt expect Rotala macrandra 'Green' to be so...not green.

Im actually going to add more pics, because there are 2 more plants Im iffy on for names.


----------



## Tinanti (Aug 25, 2005)

Does that last plant have more than two leaves per node?


----------



## samee (Oct 14, 2011)

Tinanti said:


> Does that last plant have more than two leaves per node?


Here are better pics I guess.


----------



## samee (Oct 14, 2011)

Heres an easy one










Ill start searching the data base/plant profile section in the mean time.


----------



## Kai808 (Jul 19, 2011)

samee said:


> Heres an easy one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pogostemon Erectus?


----------



## samee (Oct 14, 2011)

Kai808 said:


> Pogostemon Erectus?


No Ive bought the erectus twice, melted both times. This isnt as dense.

EDIT: You know what, maybe youre right. The stem is thick.


----------



## samee (Oct 14, 2011)

Ok now Im confused about the first plant. I thought it was Rotala Mini Type 2 because of the tiny leaves and how they were inverted/curled on the sides. The Rotala macrandra 'Mini Type 2' looks a little similar but how can you guys tell? I just have to wait for it to get bigger before I know for sure.


Check the pic here
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=65414


----------



## samee (Oct 14, 2011)

Ok I think one of them is the hygrophila sp. snake not Nesaea sp. 'Red'. Thanks to one of my friends from BC, Canada. He found a site that has images of the plant and it looks almost exactly like mine.

Last image on the page
http://aquariymist.4admins.ru/viewtopic.php?t=419


----------



## Tinanti (Aug 25, 2005)

Plant is post #14 is _Hydrotriche hottoniiflora_. 

The plant in the link you just gave looks like 'Ceylon' polysperma with a magnesium deficiency. What you've got does not look like _Hygrophila_. As its health improves, it will get easier.


----------



## samee (Oct 14, 2011)

Tinanti said:


> Plant is post #14 is _Hydrotriche hottoniiflora_.
> 
> The plant in the link you just gave looks like 'Ceylon' polysperma with a magnesium deficiency. What you've got does not look like _Hygrophila_. As its health improves, it will get easier.


The stems are blood red, so it looks healthy to me. Is it really some deficiency? Here are newer pics



























EDIT: AHA!! I think its Nesaea crassicaulis.


----------



## JasterMake (Mar 21, 2013)

Yea! I think that's it. I have some of that. It's growing well but the color comes and goes..










Check out mine. I think it's the same. http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=314441


----------



## samee (Oct 14, 2011)

hm looks almost the same. Its been grown in different co2 and nutrient conditions. Your leaves are wider, Im assuming not enough light?


----------



## samee (Oct 14, 2011)

Im being told that the red plant is not Nesaea crassicaulis.

It was sold to me as Polygonum Sao Paulo.

Its not Nesaea sp. 'Red' either.

What the heck is it?


----------



## Tinanti (Aug 25, 2005)

samee said:


> Im being told that the red plant is not Nesaea crassicaulis.


By whom? 



samee said:


> It was sold to me as Polygonum Sao Paulo.


Not even close, but I think we've established that. 



samee said:


> Its not Nesaea sp. 'Red' either.


Now _Nesaea pratermissa_, soon to be transferred to _Ammannia_ with all the rest of them. But no, not that. 



samee said:


> What the heck is it?


Unquestionably _Nesaea/Ammannia_, probably... _Nesaea crassicaulis_.


----------

